

Amazon AWS C3 Instance Adoption Rates – January 2014 - DanInTokyo
http://www.stackdriver.com/aws-c3-instance-adoption-follow/

======
henryci
It is interesting to see these trends over time. I wish there was some way to
view this on a per-account basis. Specifically I am curious about how
companies on EC2 evolve their instance strategy over time. I think there is
tendency to grow into larger and larger instances over time.

~~~
DanInTokyo
Interesting question/observation. Has your usage evolved along similar lines?
Has it been a linear evolution, or have you found particular break points
along the way?

~~~
henryci
We definitely did but that was mostly dictated by the fact that SSDs were only
available on large boxes.

